# shar pei puppy



## ray (May 20, 2008)

hi my name is linda i am getting a shar pei puppy in 7 weeks any tips and advice some people say that thae are not good with kids is this true


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

ray said:


> hi my name is linda i am getting a shar pei puppy in 7 weeks any tips and advice some people say that thae are not good with kids is this true


they were a japanese fighting dog, most have skin problems and you have to cream them up everyday especially when the weather is hot. other than that good luck with the new addition!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

daycare4dogs said:


> they were a japanese fighting dog, most have skin problems and you have to cream them up everyday especially when the weather is hot. other than that good luck with the new addition!


I thought they originated from China?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

A link,Shar Pei - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Alan you are right


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

Chinese sharpies are so cute, post pics when u get ur pup plz 

I know someone who has a sharpie also, She is up the vets quite abit coz of its skin probs


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

ray said:


> hi my name is linda i am getting a shar pei puppy in 7 weeks any tips and advice some people say that thae are not good with kids is this true


Shar pei are very devoted to their owners, very laid back dogs so don't believe everything people tell you 

Also VERY easy to housetrain.

Good luck with your pup!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

ray said:


> hi my name is linda i am getting a shar pei puppy in 7 weeks any tips and advice some people say that thae are not good with kids is this true


Hi Linda, I have met shar pei pups with excellent temperament and some with bad temperament, do your homework on the breeder before you step in and buy one, make sure you see mum and any others that they have there, have you gone through the breed club. My Uncle used to have 2 dogs and they were absolutely super with everybody even the smallest of kids, BUT I have seen some around the shows that would take your hand off so BUYER BEWARE!!

Having said that have you researched all the health problems of the breed, when I was at the vets last there was a shar peir there who was just a 12 month and had cost his owners over £1000 already in vets fees - he had entropian and also problems in his skin folds.

I am not trying to put you off but just make you aware of the huge problems within the breed. Hopefully your pup will be coming from a breeder recommended by the breed club and will have had all the necessary health tests.

Good luck with your new babe.


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

they are really cute.. this might help.. Shar-Pei Information and Pictures, Chinese Shar-Pei, Shar-Peis, Chinese Shar-Peis, Shar Pei


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

hi i may be wrong here but arent they prone to eye probs too? 



my mum got a dog from an huddersfield breeder that bred allsorts shar peis (with eye probs) cresties (with eye prob) dalmations i could go on and on just added that so ppl can beware of her


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

poochimama said:


> hi i may be wrong here but arent they prone to eye probs too?
> 
> my mum got a dog from an huddersfield breeder that bred allsorts shar peis (with eye probs) cresties (with eye prob) dalmations i could go on and on just added that so ppl can beware of her


yep that is what entropian is LOL


----------



## poochimama (Apr 24, 2008)

oops soz must have missed that bit


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

My friend has got 2 of them.. hers are brilliant little dogs!

As long as they are socialised with kids from an early age they will be fine.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.shar-pei-rescue.co.uk/

quite a good link to have a look at


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

I have a 16mth old Shar-Pei called Chance and he is my first Shar-Pei. Speaking from a first time owner they are tempremental dogs and CAN have medical issues.

Shar-Pei are a very loyal loving dog but must be socialised with children and other dogs at a very early age. There were orginally bred for guarding temples and homes within China and some bright spark thought they would be fantasic fighting dogs due to the excess skin which can protect the vital organs. 
Chance gets along with some dogs but not others, he is a picky pooch and that is probably due to not getting him at 18wks old and unsocialised.

Shar-Peis come in 3 coat types and various colours. The coats are...
Brush - feel like a normal dog
Horse - feel very short and like stubble
Bear - bred fault and look like Chow Chows with more wrinkles if u can find them under the hair. Picture... http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/images6/bearcoat_shar-pei_Ouoee.jpg

DO NOT PAY over £600 for a Bear coat because its a breed fault, its the same with Flowereds (white dog with coloured markings website: NO GOOD DOG IS A BAD COLOR RESEARCH AND WRITTEN BY JENNIFER JEWELL ). People within the pet trade are out their to make a quick bob or two and advertise them as 'rare' and 'unusual'. I would have a flowered any day, but thats my personal opinion.

MAJOR THING to watch out for is DERMODETIC MANGE or demodex! It makes you dog look like this...








Poor Chance had a serve case and it cost about £300 in vets bills to get it sorted.
The mange mite lives on the mother and is passed to the puppy when they suckle, some dogs have a strong immune system and you will never see it others like my boy show signs etc. Read this... Demodectic Mange

OTHER ISSUES...
Eyes - if the eyes need tacking they will be done by the time they are weaned, usually at 12 - 20 days old but this might not solve the problem of the eye lids turning inwards and rubbing on the actual eye. The could need a couple more serious surguries to sort this out, including a face lift.
Ears - Shar-Peis have very little ear canels due to them being wrinkly also. I bathe Chances every 5 days just to keep them clear. Some vets offer a procedure to widen the canel but with them having the tiny triangle ears this would be left open to infections and I would not recommend it unless its a really serious infection and wont go.
Skin - some people think that they need this and that putting on the skin, Chance goes in the bath once a fortnight and thats all. He does suffer from runny eyes so I do wipe that away once a day. But if you buy a good dog they wont need creams/ointments for dry skin or sore skin. I dont treat him any differently to the next short coated dog.
Have a look here too... The Shar-Pei Page

Dark coated Shar-Peis have a lovely blue coloured tongue and light coloured dogs have a lavender colour tongue. As you can see in the above picture Chances tongue was turning pink due to him being warm!

This is a more recent picture of Chance...









As you can see he is a slimmer version of a Shar-Pei, they are a bit like humans all different body types. I must admit now having Chance and learning more about them I would have a proper 'meat mouth', big thick lips which nearly takes over the face and a big body to go with them!

I would steal my friends dog Daisy (large flowered Blue in background) anyday...








Weston is the pup, but not Daisys.

Emma x
PS If you have any questions fire away!


----------



## billie1 (Feb 3, 2010)

just looking through some of these forums and came across chance what a stunner he has turned out to be,as i seen you have stated he was not well socialized....so you call a puppy around my 4 children and me other shar pei not well socialized we got him at 8 weeks old we had him fully vet checked by our shar pei vet who knows more about the breed than any vet i no maybe you never flead him thats why he might of caught the skin problem or maybe he was elergic to your ginea pigs,if he was that bad with this why did you breed him with baring in mind he had this...


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Shar peis are great with kids with the right socialisation and breeding, my sister is looking into them and she has 2 kids aged 11 and 5 

As everyone else has said tho, watch who you buy from due to health problems in the breed

P.S. Guineapiqueen I have never seen a parti-coloured shar pei before, stunning! Is this an accepted color pattern?


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

this is my friends dog he is a lovely big sook


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Shar peis are great with kids with the right socialisation and breeding, my sister is looking into them and she has 2 kids aged 11 and 5
> 
> As everyone else has said tho, watch who you buy from due to health problems in the breed
> 
> P.S. Guineapiqueen I have never seen a parti-coloured shar pei before, stunning! Is this an accepted color pattern?


The standard says any solid colour except white is acceptable so I guess not


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> re billie-1 -
> _ maybe you never flead him thats why he might of caught the skin problem or maybe he was elergic to your ginea pigs _


DEMODEX has zip to do with fleas or allergies... they are entirely separate.

the Demodex-mite is a native inhabitant of dogs bodies - they belong there, just as the mites that live on human *lashes* belong on *us*.

normally they make no trouble... * but with pups who have poor immune systems, or worse yet, DOGS who have poor immune function, the demodex-mites suddenly explode in number, and begin NOT eating debris, but eating skin + hair... * causing a very characteristic balding, which can leave follicular-scarring - thinning coat or balding areas, POST-demodex, which are permanent souvenirs of their puppyhood Demo-outbreak.

DOGS with chronic Demodicosis are a whole nother issue - they have immune problems, and need to be protected from 2ndary skin infections, etc.

a dog who has follicular-scarring or who had a Demo-outbreak as a pup Should Not Be Bred. it is highly heritable, and a red flag for poor immune function. 
* Edited to ADD - given the health challenges of Shar-Pei as a breed, i would avoid any dilute colors - As in CREAM or BLUE --- and stick instead to more traditional black, fawn with shading, etc. dilutes with putty-colored noses/cream, or self-colored dogs of blue, often carry even more health-problems. *

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> The standard says any solid colour except white is acceptable so I guess not



ahh well, still a luvly dog. Makes me think of parti-poodles, you never see them either due to the standard


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Shar-Pei are the unfortunate victims of a founders-bottleneck back in the 1960s + 70s; they are ALL the descendants of a mere 7 dogs who were rescued from Hong-Kong, so the breed has a genetic puddle - not a gene-pool. 

their health-probs are not merely excess wrinkle, wrinkle-dermatitis, eye + ear problems; 

there are also allergies (appearing often as skin symptoms or chronic ear-probs); 
REAR joint problems, again due to that crazy Asian desire to have the anus face the sky (don;t ask me...); 
and stenotic nares, 
intolerance of exercise, 
sensitivity to HEAT (heat stress, heat stroke), 
likely to suffer URIs + sinus infections, 
dental problems due to the mashed face + jaw, etc. 

look for MODERATE angles in the dams rear legs - not the super-straight appearance of stacked cards on-edge, but a series of ANGLES at hock, knee + hip. 
if the dam can SIT and her rear-paw pads are **visible** - she has crappy knees. 
her rear-paws when she sits should face DOWN; her rear paw-pads should be flat on the ground, invisible. 

a reverse-raccoon pattern of hairless areas around the eyes are the mark of long-ago Demodicosis on an adult dog, as are thinning hair on the chest, on the skull between ear + eye, in the armpit, and from groin into loin. 
the front of the neck is another common balding area post-Demo. 

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> ...parti-poodles, you never see them either due to the standard...


parti-Poodles are more often seen in Europe, they can be very healthy dogs - or not, just like any Poodle.  there are several here whose foundation stock came from Germany, and they are delightful, very healthy, happy toy-dogs. :thumbsup:

all my best, 
--- terry


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> parti-Poodles are more often seen in Europe, they can be very healthy dogs - or not, just like any Poodle.  there are several here whose foundation stock came from Germany, and they are delightful, very healthy, happy toy-dogs. :thumbsup:
> 
> all my best,
> --- terry


completely agree Terry, have only ever seen one parti poodle in the flesh the UK


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never met one but they look very cute


----------

